# Query on Shimano M445 hydraulic brakes - disc pads



## sanjayc (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi,
I am thinking of stocking spare disc pads for shimano 445 disc brakes ( came stock with my 2011 trek 4500 d). From the other articles on here, it seems that only resin pads can be used with them, (maybe sintered pads if rotors are bigger).

I am not sure what the rotor size is for the 2011 trek 4500 d. Can I use sintered pads with these? If not, BS01 should be fine? what are alternative disk pads?

Thanks in advance


----------



## PerthMTB (May 2, 2011)

It's not about rotor size or the caliper, its about the material used for the rotor. The entry level RT-51/53 rotors that are usually matched with M445/6 brakes on new bikes are not hardened steel, so using sintered pads will wear them quickly. Thats why the rotors say "Resin pads only" on them.

If you really want to use something other than the stock B01S pads, then there are plenty of aftermarket pads available that will fit the M445 in all sorts of compounds - resin, kevlar, sintered.

Personally I prefer resin pads, they give great modulation and are quiet in operation. But then I ride in a dry part of the world, and accept that if you regularly ride in the wet then sintered pads will last longer.


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

Sintered pads generate more heat and are also much more abbrasive on rotors. The M445 brakes are not designed to disapate the heat and the rotors are not designed to handle to harder compound brake pads.

However I have used semi-metallic pads do ok on these brakes. Check out the Kool Stop D620 pads which are organic with a little metal in them.


----------



## sanjayc (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks. Do I need to get only the pads or also the spring and assembly?


----------



## sanjayc (Jan 20, 2011)

trek customer service also suggested shimano EO1s metal apart from shimano B01S resin pad. any experience on the EO1S metal pads? thanks


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

The Kool Stop pads come with new springs as well, I've never used the EO1 pads.


----------

